# Pinto ie. SoupBean



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Just bought 4 25 lb bags of pintos for $13.49 each. That's 0.53 cent,s per lb. At least i think it is, fair price i thought. It,s C&F food,s inc. brand and they look good. Going to pepper and bay leaf it, seal in 64 oz juice jug,s. Should keep very well. Scored it at the local Save-A-Lots. A little here and there.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I know why the bay leaf, but what about the pepper?

It's nice to hear them called "Soup beans"! I haven't heard that since we moved away from SE Kentucky 8 years ago!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

We have always used pepper in our leather britches when we bagged them. Seems to help keep the bugs out. Yep about 20 years ago i was in Columbus Ohio and asked the store clerk to put my beer in a poke, i thought i,d slapped her, she didn't know what a poke was. He! He!  All i heard as i left the store was dam hillbillies.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

lol, about putting the beer in a poke! I still "pack" my groceries, plug up a cord, have a car that tears up, love shuckey bean, home-grown sorghum, and remember that the four food groups are beans, bacon, lard, and whiskey!

Ya'll sitck around!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

And ta think i have a whole passel of kin in NewYork City. The Bronx i reckon even a few in jersey lol! it,s my mom,s side. They are quite a few. Spent two years up there i reckon, glad i was to small to remember that. ;D


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't feel bad. Most of my kinfolk are in cities too. They think we're "quaint" out here in the sticks, but always say how much they envy us! lol


----------

